# 300 2wd Project



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is some pics of my brothers 94 blue 2wd im fixin up for the ol' lady to ride. so far ive compelely redone the back brakes and they actually worked. i put 27x12 laws on the back of it. removed all the front brakes since they dont work and wont stayin working. the gas tank was rusted pretty bad plus rusted thru in a few spots, so i picked up a slightly faded (as the guy told me...HAHAHA) blue plastic tank for it. I got it apart now to silicone the airbox and snorkel it. 

u can see what the tank looked like when i got it, but we had already started sandin some before i took the pic, thats why u can see "blue" on the top. its gonna have to get some paint before installing


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool :rockn:


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i got it snorkeld last night (minus puttin a 90 on the top of it lol). now i just gotta paint tank, paint the rims, and giver her a bath and she will be ready


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats on getting a blue!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks. we have actually had the blue one for prolly close to 10 years. im glad im almost finally done with this bike. ive got a few goods to put on mine before mud nats.


----------

